# Cross breeding vizslas for pig hunting



## Souter millar (Oct 4, 2013)

Here we go, hope this isn't too confrontational. For the record I am not planning in doing this as I have signed a document to say I will not crossbreed my vizsla, even if I didn't sign it I wouldn't do it anyways. I am not sure what the laws in the states for pig hunting with dogs are (and I know the uk doesn't have wild pigs) but in NZ it is very common for people to hunt wild boar with 3-10 dogs. What you do is let them off there leashes and they go hunting through the bush to find a pig, once they find the pig you have certain dogs who are trained to corner the pig (bailers) and other dogs to hold onto the pig (holder), by this time you should have caught up with the pig and you stick it or less commonly shoot it. One of my friends friend ended up (by accident) with a pure breed vizsla on sire side and a black lab x staffy cross on the other. He gave away most pups and kept one for themselves and it has excelled in pig hunting, and apparently so have most it's siblings. I don't do this sort of hunting anymore as I don't like using a knife to kill any animal, I also do not condemn this as it is a part of NZ culture, plus these dogs who do it are probably the happiest dogs I have ever seen whilst on a hunt, they love it. So do you guys think cross breeding is ok if there is a reason for the end result?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In Texas we call them Bay, and Catch dogs.
Some people add a bird dog to the breeding to put more nose on their Bay dogs.
Their has also been a program with homeland security.
They were breed labs with vizslas, same reason. Trying to get a better nose.
I have no problem with people cross breeding for their own personal use. I don't care for people trying to come up with designer breeds to sell.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not a fan of cross breeding on purpose. Seems like a way to end up with a lot of unwanted dogs.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

My next door neighbor had a Vizsla/black lab mix and that dog was nuts! He used to chase me as soon as i'd get out of my car and then snarl and growl at me, like he was going to rip me apart. I wasn't a fan of that dog, lol!


----------



## Souter millar (Oct 4, 2013)

That's pretty interesting there Texasred, everyday is a school day. Yeah I never used to be a fan of mutts either but I suppose every dog breed out there has been cross bred at some stage to make the 'perfect dog'. Haha that's funny about the vizsla x lab that was nuts, you couldn't find any two people friendly dogs if you tried, maybe something to do with the owners.


----------

